# US Airways Plane Makes Emergency Landing After Dog Bites Two Onboard



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 6, 2010)

> A US Airways flight headed from Newark to Phoenix made an emergency landing in Pittsburgh after a small dog onboard bit a passenger and a flight attendant.


http://news.travel.aol.com/2010/12/06/us-airways-plane-makes-emergency-landing-after-dog-bites-two-onb/?icid=main%7Ccompaq-desktop%7Cdl1%7Csec3_lnk1%7C188459


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2010)

Better than having the flight attendant bite the passenger!


----------



## jimhudson (Dec 6, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Better than having the flight attendant bite the passenger!


Or having the TSA bite the passenger! :lol: :lol: :lol: Wonder if the Sky Marshalls put the pooch into restraint!!!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 6, 2010)

"Oh don't worry, he won't bite"!

Last thing heard by over 4.5 million Americans last year, just before the dog bit them.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 6, 2010)

Reminds me of a scene from one of the Pink Panther movies (the good ones with Peter Sellers, not the awful remakes with Steve Martin).

Clouseau enters a hotel and sees a dog lying on the floor next to the check-in desk. He asks the hotel manager "Does your dog bite?"

The manager shakes his head no. Clouseau tries to pet the dog and immediately gets attacked. He turns to the manager and says "I though you said your dog doesn't bite."

The manager replies, "That is not my dog."


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Aloha

I would bite also if you put me in a box under a seat.


----------

